# 45 acp for deer?



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so i bought an hk45 not so long ago. buffalo bore makes a 230 gr bonded jhp advertised as pushin just over 1100 fps. i think at 25 yards and under that should be plenty. i certainly wouldnt wanna be standing in front of it.

what do yall think? any recomendations on other loads? i dont hand load so thats not realy an option, gotta be something production.

also, this is supposedly a pretty tough gun, capable of handling the hottest load......so could it handle a 45 super? not realy planning on trying it. just currious.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't use any handgun for deer beyond the distance where I could consistently shoot 2" groups. For me, that would be about 15 yards. 

A .45 ACP will certainly kill a deer if shot into the heart-lung area, but you may have to track him down, after dark, and unless you are very patient or very experienced, that can be quite difficult. If I had to use a .45 ACP, I would want to be very close, say 10 yards, and have a perfect broadside shot.

Personally, if I intended to handgun hunt, I would want .44 magnum, for it's accuracy and power at longer ranges.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldn't want to stand downrange either, but I don't understand why someone would want to hunt with a pistol. A rifle or shotgun is so much more useful and effective.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

MLB said:


> I wouldn't want to stand downrange either, but I don't understand why someone would want to hunt with a pistol. A rifle or shotgun is so much more useful and effective.


same reason i hunt with: longbow, muzzleloader (mostly for squirrel) and realy old rifles. sure, i have a simi auto 308, but its just not as much fun. Id much rather let a deer walk because im hunting with a weapon that most people cant/wont than to kill something the same way as every other hunter out there. i know, it dont make much sence, but i just like to be different.

down here i hunt mostly in THICK cover, and 90% of the shots down here are over corn feeders at 20 yards. i just dont see much sport in doing that with a high powered scoped rifle. id rather do it my way, no bait, off the ground, and feel like im doing it the right way than make more kills with the super rifle/20 yards/corn combo.

i have no problem with anyones method of hunting, as long as its legal. its just that the norm isnt for me. :smt083


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I for one love to pistol hunt. I use a Uberti 1847 Walker Black powder cap and ball revolver(it can hold up to 60grains of black powder)to hunt feral hogs here Texas. I love it makes it more challenging. as far as a 45acp I personally never used it to hunt but I will certinally have to try it. But I have used my 4 inch Smith&Wesson 357 mag with 158 grain semi jacketed round nose ammo. good luck on the hunting.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

?!??!??!!!?!?! u have a Walker? and you hunt with it!

you, sir, are my new favorite person. :mrgreen: those are awsome weapons. deffinitly on my to get list.


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

swampcrawler said:


> same reason i hunt with: longbow, muzzleloader (mostly for squirrel) and realy old rifles. sure, i have a simi auto 308, but its just not as much fun. Id much rather let a deer walk because im hunting with a weapon that most people cant/wont than to kill something the same way as every other hunter out there. i know, it dont make much sence, but i just like to be different.
> 
> down here i hunt mostly in THICK cover, and 90% of the shots down here are over corn feeders at 20 yards. i just dont see much sport in doing that with a high powered scoped rifle. id rather do it my way, no bait, off the ground, and feel like im doing it the right way than make more kills with the super rifle/20 yards/corn combo.
> 
> i have no problem with anyones method of hunting, as long as its legal. its just that the norm isnt for me. :smt083


*+1 ...* I fully agree--hunt with the .45 Auto, use the right bullet, practice--it will do the job (_I hunt with a .357 Magnum, not powerful enough by today's standards_  ).


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

sully said:


> *+1 ...* I fully agree--hunt with the .45 Auto, use the right bullet, practice--it will do the job (_I hunt with a .357 Magnum, not powerful enough by today's standards_  ).


thanks! nice to finaly have someone see my point lol. my huntin buddy will be usin a ruger blackhawk 357 this year, and having shot the thing and felt the muzzle blast from it, id say it should do the job!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

swampcrawler said:


> same reason i hunt with: longbow, muzzleloader (mostly for squirrel) and realy old rifles. sure, i have a simi auto 308, but its just not as much fun. Id much rather let a deer walk because im hunting with a weapon that most people cant/wont than to kill something the same way as every other hunter out there. i know, it dont make much sence, but i just like to be different.
> 
> down here i hunt mostly in THICK cover, and 90% of the shots down here are over corn feeders at 20 yards. i just dont see much sport in doing that with a high powered scoped rifle. id rather do it my way, no bait, off the ground, and feel like im doing it the right way than make more kills with the super rifle/20 yards/corn combo.
> 
> i have no problem with anyones method of hunting, as long as its legal. its just that the norm isnt for me. :smt083


Thanks for the comments Swampcrawler. More power to ya then. (I never liked the baited hunts either). Aim well.


----------

